# Bikepark Geisskopf



## fauXpa5 (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in ein paar Wochen wahrscheinlich in der Gegend und plane einen Tagesausflug in den Bikepark Geisskopf.
Da ich aus dem Ruhrgebiet bin und in dieser Gegend noch nie war, wollte ich mal ein paar Sachen in Erfahrung bringen, die ich durch reines googlen nicht herausfinden konnte.

Zum einen interessieren mich die dortigen Miet-Bikes. Die Marken wird mir der Betreiber mit Sicherheit nennen können, aber gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte, ob die Teile auch empfehlenswert sind oder soll ich da lieber direkt nach einer Alternative in der Nähe suchen? Ich würde mit Sicherheit ein Enduro nehmen und alles mögliche Fahren wollen außer Gaps oder große Sprünge. Normalerweise halten die Betreiber ihre Bikes ja in Schuss oder gibt es hier gegenteilige Erfahrungen? Mit einer quietschenden Klapperkiste macht die Abfahrt natürlich wenig Spaß, vor allem wenn man auch noch dafür bezahlt.

Damit kommen wir auch schon zu meiner 2. Frage. Wir werden insgesamt 2 Pärchen sein, wobei ich der einzige mit MTB Erfahrung bin. Falls wir entscheiden einen Tag gemeinsam dort zu verbringen möchte ich natürlich nicht, dass die anderen dort nur rumsitzen. Sie sind alle sportlich und aktiv und haben grundsätzlich Interesse. Die Voraussetzungen sind also gegeben. Ich mache mir eher Sorgen, ob es auch entsprechende Anfänger-Routen gibt, die einen Tag füllen. Es gibt ja auch Halbtages-Karten. Sind die vielleicht besser geeignet?

Das war es zunächst. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch mehr, sobald ich eine Rückmeldung bekomme. Würde mich freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und schöne Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------



## Deleted 306952 (29. Juli 2019)

Hi, 

die leihbikes sind in einem guten Zustand. Für absolute Anfänger ist nur der flow country fahrbar. Alle anderen Strecken würde ich mit blutigen Anfängern nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (30. Juli 2019)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die leihbikes sind in einem guten Zustand. Für absolute Anfänger ist nur der flow country fahrbar. Alle anderen Strecken würde ich mit blutigen Anfängern nicht fahren.


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter.


----------



## derwaaal (30. Juli 2019)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Für absolute Anfänger ist nur der flow country fahrbar. Alle anderen Strecken würde ich mit blutigen Anfängern nicht fahren.


das kann ich bestätigen. Das schöne ist, diese Strecke macht als Anfänger und als Erfahrener Spaß.  Als Anfänger rollt man durch die kleinen Wellen durch, als Fortgeschrittener nimmt man sie als Mini-Double. Ähnlich bei den Anliegern, es sind keine Riesen-Wallrides wie zB auf der ProLine in Saalbach.
Zu den Leihbikes kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## fauXpa5 (31. Juli 2019)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das kann ich bestätigen. Das schöne ist, diese Strecke macht als Anfänger und als Erfahrener Spaß.  Als Anfänger rollt man durch die kleinen Wellen durch, als Fortgeschrittener nimmt man sie als Mini-Double. Ähnlich bei den Anliegern, es sind keine Riesen-Wallrides wie zB auf der ProLine in Saalbach.
> Zu den Leihbikes kann ich nichts sagen.



Dann könnte man natürlich auch überlegen nur ein paar Stunden dort zu bleiben. Also die kurze Zeit effektiv nutzen und wieder abhauen.
Klingt doch nicht schlecht.
Danke!


----------

